# Which Router Bit To Use



## white rock woodworker (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking at making a 2 level crib board where the top half slides back to access the storage compartments. The 2 pieces will be different woods to accent the piece.

The bottom will be 7/8 thick and have a 3/8 high and wide edge on 2 sides and a wider front section to allow for a curved nose on the board. The top piece will fit inside the edge trim and maintain the same curved nose. 

The top section needs to slide into the bottom section with a friction fit routered positive and negative profile in the edge trim and top piece including the curved nose.

So finally to the question, which bit or combination of bits should I use? And also in a table or can this be done freehand? 

All comments and suggestions are welcomed.
Thanks, Frank


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Without a diagram I can't envision what you are describing. However, for the rounded edge, you will either have to use a bullnose or use a roundover and cut from both sides. Either way, you will probably need a fence to control the depth of cut. Purposely building a friction fit is a little tricky, a few 1000ths will make a difference and wear and tear will change it over time. If the friction fit is to prevent the piece opening on its own, maybe consider using some magnets holding it closed like the rare earth ones that Lee Valley sells. If the piece is wide enough you could embed a 1/4" in one piece with a flathead screw in the other.


----------

